# Installing FreeBSD from an existing partition



## SocialHaze (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

I've previously tried to burn the FreeBSD 8.1 PPC ISO on my Apple computer, though while the image checksums, it doesn't successfully burn using OS X's tools.  It was recommended that I try to install the OS from a USB drive, though my firmware version doesn't allow that.

As I have yet no budget for the purchase of a dedicated server, I felt I could install it from an existing partition.  At the present time, I have one APM volume with three HFS+ partitions: one for OS X, one for the FreeBSD ISO, one for the FreeBSD OS.

Right now I'm uncertain how to boot from the image.  I've tried to bless /boot and create a boot.efi from boot.tbxi but I am still unable to choose that partition to boot from.

Has anyone attempted this or is anyone familiar enough with APMs to guide me?


Thanks.


----------



## sossego (Jun 30, 2011)

Let us have the model and CPU type.
Is the firmware upgraded?


----------



## SocialHaze (Jul 1, 2011)

What does that have to do with booting from an APM partition?

- It's a PPC;
- It uses EFI boot files;
- It cannot boot from USB;
- It cannot boot from MBR.


----------



## sossego (Jul 1, 2011)

The Apple PowerPC system use Open Firmware to boot, not EFI. You would need to flash the ROM on the chip to change such.

APM is a 32 kilobyte partition that has the same function as a MBR. 


PowerPC systems do not use an MBR.

Usb booting depends on the Open Firmware release. Upgrades are available.


Again, what is the model and CPU?
FreeBSD needs HFS only for the boot loader; it uses UFS2.

Open Firmware systems require holding down the option key or a combination of alt+Applelogo+O+F held at the same time until a chime is heard. The latter method was for some G3 and G4 systems.

It would be best to ask this question on the mailing list.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jul 2, 2011)

Fair enough.

  Model Name:			iMac
  Model Identifier:		PowerMac6,1
  Processor Name:		PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Processor Speed:		1 GHz
  Number Of CPUs:		1
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	256 KB
  Memory:				1 GB
  Bus Speed:			167 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:		4.6.8f4


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2011)

When creating an area for FreeBSD do the following:
1) Create a one megabyte HFS partition; this will be for the boot laoder.
2) Create partitions for / (root partition) and swap. Your swap can be fifty to seventy-five percent of the installed memory. The root partition should be about two to three gigabytes.
3) The /tmp and /var partitions should be based upon your setup. You will need a larger /var partition due to you wanting a server.
4) Ports need to be built and the kernel may need to be built. Your /usr partition may need to be eight gigabytes or more depending.

Create your partitions. If your iMac is not able to burn the ISO, then use another computer or ask a friend to help. Place the disc in the tray and reboot the iMac with your finger on the option key. For most functions, choose the left hand side. Select the CD icon and then press the arrow.

Look at http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn/ppcinstall.txt or http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 for instructions on installing.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jul 4, 2011)

> If your iMac is not able to burn the ISO, then use another computer or ask a friend to help. Place the disc in the tray and reboot the iMac with your finger on the option key.



Truly enlightening, thank you.


----------

